# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Offers 3014 Ladies Long-Sleeve T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This ladies’ long-sleeve crew-neck T-shirt, style 3014, is made of 100% preshrunk cotton. It has a ½-inch ribbed collar with shoulder to shoulder taping. For added durability, the shirt is double needle stitched on the neck, sleeve, and bottom hem. It comes in sizes small through 2XL. It comes in 48 fashion colors including crunchberry, crimson, blue jean, and chocolate, violet, flo blue, seafoam, kiwi, citrus, royal caribe, ice blue, butter, watermelon, chambray, blossom, celadon, banana, melon, and white. 

For a 400-piece minimum, get this style custom dyed to your color specifications. It’s also available in a prepared-for-dye program in packs of 60 pieces. For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

